# Steve's Today Live



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Headed out for a few hours. I plan to catch and release as does my wife, gonna let the kiddos keep em. Will check in while there if not too busy unhookin and baitin!!!

In a white Tundra with a pink pop up tent if anybody is out


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

good luck and have fun!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well there is no way to do a live report when you have zero down time!!!! LOL.

I am sorry about that? We got there shortly after 3. Had a few buckets of livers, although looking at Cathunters post, prolly should have taken large live bait, And set up the tent. Wife got her line in first, and before I finished getting JJ's rigged with a circle hook, fish on. Shortly after Dillians ready and I even broke out the ultra light! I paid for catch and release, but 2 I caught swallowed it so kept those and my biggest I kept just a friendly Competition between us boys. And Dad won, even after letting a bigger one go. We will probably be back in the near future, but catch and release only. We have 12 lbs of fish easy!! Great place recommend it to anyone!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck, Dillian is so fast he lassoed one!!! All the way around the tail and the hook was hoked to the line!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least the cats are purty er then you are Jason!!! Hahaha. Glad yall had a good time!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Was that you guys with the easy up top? I see my truck in this photo


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That be the one. U in a black quad cab? Yall catch em all in #3 there? Mind if I ask u to p.m. bait of choice??? Hahahaha. Kids would poop them selves catchin a 20+ outta there


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes Jason, that is a gimme!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I need to take my kids "catching"


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Y'all are gonna ruin those kids with that "easy fishin"

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha. They know what its like to ride and fish for 6 hours and come home with 1!!! This is a great place to take kids. I can not think of a better way for me to spend $100 in an afternoon!!!!!


----------

